# Publishing sheet music.



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello. What I'm looking for is somewhat basic, but I don't know where to find it. I'm looking for a program that you can write out sheet music with and then print it off. I have guitar pro, and it has the option to show the staffs, but it doesn't display treble cleff and bass clef as it would be on a different page.  This program I'm looking for doesn't need to play the music back, just needs to be able to track it, with every little detail and option available for me to use at my arsenal. Do you have any ideas of programs that would allow me to do this?


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

The best quality music-setting software must be lilypond. It's based on the mother of all type-setting software, TeX. You can probably find a graphical front-end to it somewhere online as well. Lilypond is free software released under the GPL.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_scorewriters

oh, and if you're not up to researching the whole subject try this:

http://www.musescore.org/en

it also can export notes into lilypond, which is the best "software engraver", afair.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

This is definately a little late, but thank you for your responses. It's great to know that there are some good free programs that I can safely transmit my thoughts to paper in an organized manner.


----------



## maestrowick (Feb 23, 2009)

Finale has a free one...it's not that strong but you can do basic stuff!


----------

